# Status now?  *sigh*



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 9, 2010)

See my status for how I feel about this new addition to ENWorld.

May not be much screen "real estate" but all the tedious stuff that's been getting stacked up on it lately is getting progressively more and more annoying.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 9, 2010)

Yup.  Next week we're reverting back to UBB circa1998.  I will never change EN World again in any way.


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 9, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Yup.  Next week we're reverting back to UBB circa1998.




What's UBB?



Morrus said:


> I will never change EN World again in any way.




Cool.  Ever see the Hershey's ad campaign, "Change is bad"?  I tend to dislike change.  

EDIT: Bah, you're from England, so you probably don't know the commercial.  Love the cadbury cream eggs, though!


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> See my status for how I feel about this new addition to ENWorld.




Keeping up with the times is for suckers now get off my line and give me back my car phone, none of this fancy cell phone junk


----------



## Morrus (Apr 10, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> What's UBB?




Exactly!

It's what EN World would be if I wasn't allowed to make changes.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 10, 2010)

UBB.classic - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 10, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Yup.  Next week we're reverting back to UBB circa1998.  I will never change EN World again in any way.



I knew it! The end is nigh!


----------



## Obryn (Apr 10, 2010)

I think the status thing is pretty groovy.

-O


----------



## Celebrim (Apr 10, 2010)

For once, I agree with StreamOfTheSky.

The end must truly be nigh.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 10, 2010)

It's terrible. You should write a letter complaining about it to _The Dragon_ magazine...


----------



## Nifft (Apr 10, 2010)

"Status" (i.e. the *tweetbar*) seems better & more easy to use than the old Custom User Title.

I vote that the Status space simply replaces the Custom User Title space. They're doing basically the same thing anyway.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 10, 2010)

Morrus, is this part of the vB4 roll-out?

Also, I agree with Nifft; it's more flexible than the user title and having both of them clutters the left screen.


----------



## Holy Bovine (Apr 10, 2010)

Morrus said:


> Exactly!
> 
> It's what EN World would be if I wasn't allowed to make changes.




I notice you still haven't changed your hairstyle back to the way it was.


I'm on to you!!!!111!#@5


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2010)

Well, I don't see that status thingie as annoying, but could live without it (basically indifferent about it).

However, I think it looks pretty dumb there right below the username.

It should either be below the avatar or not start with the username, but immediately with the text... like

Morrus
_is trying_

There is also too much free space between Username / Status / Title, which looks ugly.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Relique du Madde (Apr 12, 2010)

I agree with Thanee.

Making your "status" more important then your user title or community supporter status doesn't seem correct.  Hierarchically it makes more sense if the status was below the misc. user info as below:

USER NAME
Title
Community Supporter 
Avatar
Join date
Location
Posts
Rep

STATUS MESSAGE


----------



## Bullgrit (Apr 12, 2010)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I will never change EN World again in any way.



It seems that most of the complaints you're getting for the changes you're making are related to the Twitterification/Facebookification of ENWorld. That is, putting more and more little bits of information out for viewing. Not everyone needs/uses ENWorld as a duplicate Twitter/Facebook site.

Bullgrit


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 12, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing status flipped with custom user title either. 

I'm down with status though  - it opens up a whole new world of comic possibilities...


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 12, 2010)

Ideally we end up with many of these things customizeable via the control panel, so you can see what you like and hide the rest. We'll be experimenting for a while, though. Don't panic.


----------



## Umbran (Apr 12, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> Not everyone needs/uses ENWorld as a duplicate Twitter/Facebook site.




True, but if EN World kept itself strictly to the features that _everyone_ needs or uses, I'd be willing to bet each of us would lose some features we really like.


----------



## Bullgrit (Apr 12, 2010)

Umbran said:
			
		

> True, but if EN World kept itself strictly to the features that everyone needs or uses, I'd be willing to bet each of us would lose some features we really like.



True. I didn't say the features shouldn't be available. I was just pointing out the common factor among the complaints.

For myself, I'm fine with ENWorld having more features; it's a good thing. What kind of annoys me is having all the features out on display even if I'm not using/wanting them. 

Like "Bullgrit has no status." Or "has disabled Experience Points." Or having my XP comments show up publicly in the post. Or having others' XP comments show up publicly in my post. Let me turn all that off.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Ideally we end up with many of these things customizeable via the control panel, so you can see what you like and hide the rest. We'll be experimenting for a while, though. Don't panic.



This would/will shut up a lot of complaining, I bet.

Bullgrit


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Apr 13, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> This would/will shut up a lot of complaining, I bet.




I'll take your money, because people will just find something else to complain about.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 13, 2010)

Jdvn1 said:


> I knew it! The end is nigh!




The end is not nigh!

If he goes back to UBB, the _beginning _would be re-nigh!


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 14, 2010)

So now my worthless status message that I don't want is in neon green coloring at the top of the page, instead of white.  Awesome!



Bullgrit said:


> True. I didn't say the features shouldn't be available. I was just pointing out the common factor among the complaints.
> 
> For myself, I'm fine with ENWorld having more features; it's a good thing. What kind of annoys me is having all the features out on display even if I'm not using/wanting them.
> 
> ...




Agreed with all of this.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 14, 2010)

Bullgrit said:


> This would/will shut up a lot of complaining, I bet.




Now, now! There is no such state! If I've learned anything after a decade of doing this, it's that. 

However, I have spent some time designing a version of EN World which will be perfect for everyone!  

http://www.enworld.org/enworld_minimal.html

We'll launch it soon.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 14, 2010)

That doesn't work, it's too bright. And the font is way too large, wasting so much space, that could be used otherwise.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## StreamOfTheSky (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanee said:


> That doesn't work, it's too bright. And the font is way too large, wasting so much space, that could be used otherwise.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




It's funny, too.  Because when I posted about the neon green, it was still regular sized.  Then it spontaneously got larger about an hour later as I was getting ready to head out.

"...It grew!"

How...cancerous of it.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 15, 2010)

I think the neon green status text needs to flash so I can see it and remember to change it regularly.


----------



## Theo R Cwithin (Apr 15, 2010)

I like ENWorld Minimal. 

It's very peaceful, very zen.

I shall be spending much time there, I believe.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2010)

StreamOfTheSky said:


> It's funny, too.  Because when I posted about the neon green, it was still regular sized.  Then it spontaneously got larger about an hour later as I was getting ready to head out.




I'm not sure you read my post correctly. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Dice4Hire (Apr 18, 2010)

Social networking is not why I come here. Can we put status on ignore also? Or non-viewable?


----------

